# It's here, QM Verona



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi all, the day has finally arrived. Just moved things around and unboxed her, she now has pride of place on my bench, sorry for making out it's a she, but it's a beauty.


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Coffee and pie oh my.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Great machine, enjoy!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

It's a lovely feeling isn't it? When you first place her in position and settle her in! Enjoy !!


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks really smart.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah loving it. Cheers chaps


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Beautiful machine! Very jealous!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Oooooooo yesssssssss. Nice.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow, just pulled my first espresso, it's so quiet, the vertical rotary pump makes a huge difference.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

looks so much classier than the Classic!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

It is mate, smaller too so I'm happy. Going to be wired tonight. Haha


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Rotary ftw....no waking the house up making the morning shot now


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah mate, it's even mounted vertical so even quieter.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking good Jason join the Q M V. club I am sure you will really enjoy it and get some great coffee.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Look very nice, very nice indeed....you will love it I know I did and it's been thoroughly tested by me...

Lucky I remembered I had it kicking around after testing..


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah the QMV isn't a very large club but I do like exclusivity. Haha

Yeah Dave, tested and setup by a professional, couldn't ask for more.

Must also start a thread thanking Bella Barista, they've done a stellar job throughout this transaction and honoured a deal that they didn't have to at all.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Enjoy it mate.cant wait for my upgrade later in the year


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

That's so nice.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Excellent Jason, looks fantastic mate.

DaveUK please bear me in mind if you have another machine like this lying about the place


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Jason1wood said:


> Yeah the QMV isn't a very large club but I do like exclusivity. Haha


You'll have to have your own QMV club anthem..... "My Verona" by The Knack


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice one. really liking QM machines. outstanding build quality


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Excellent Jason, looks fantastic mate.
> 
> DaveUK please bear me in mind if you have another machine like this lying about the place


I am afraid I don't, I only have an R58 pre production model.....was swapping it back to BB for a brand new K8 fresh.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Enjoy and welcome to the club (cue secret handshake....)


----------



## popeye (Feb 10, 2014)

I am considering joining the 'club' would any of the select members be willing to share their thoughts/reviews on the Verona?

This will be my 1st machine, I seem to have spent ages reading up on machines and end up more confused than ever! Home use only and have narrowed my choice to either the Sage db or Verona massive price difference is swaying me toward the Sage but select clubs and theme tunes lol what more could I ask for?

seriously though either machine is a serious wedge of money, is the extra investment worthwhile?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The short answer is either machine will make you a damn good cup of coffee *IF* paired with a good grinder. If I hadn't been very lucky with my Sage then the Verona would have been my dream machine. What grinder are you planning on pairing it with as something like a Eureka Mignon will do neither machine any justice. The only other thing I can tell you is the Verona owners love their machines as do the Sage owners.


----------



## popeye (Feb 10, 2014)

Charliej said:


> The short answer is either machine will make you a damn good cup of coffee *IF* paired with a good grinder. If I hadn't been very lucky with my Sage then the Verona would have been my dream machine. What grinder are you planning on pairing it with as something like a Eureka Mignon will do neither machine any justice. The only other thing I can tell you is the Verona owners love their machines as do the Sage owners.


Thanks for the quick response charliej

CC kindly supplied a Mazzer Mini which hopefully will do either machine justice, have to make a decision soon the grinders getting bored.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well just to throw another option into the mix how about an Expobar Brewtus, or the Sage and chucking the money you save over the Verona into a serious grinder like a Mythos or K30 or even a Major or Royal?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You only really have yo read the write up davec on here wrote about the Verona, it is the best of the dual boilers and worth the extra money if dual boiler is what you want, they sometimes come up used, but very very rarely. The mini will do a job but you will hanker after a better grinder fairly soon, but that won't be the expensive bit...


----------



## popeye (Feb 10, 2014)

Charliej said:


> Well just to throw another option into the mix how about an Expobar Brewtus, or the Sage and chucking the money you save over the Verona into a serious grinder like a Mythos or K30 or even a Major or Royal?


I've discounted the Brewtus after some serious consideration because of the descaling issues, love the idea of the Verona in simplifying this arduous task, it is also why the sage is on the short list. Worth considering the saving being invested in a better grinder thanx.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Of the 2 machines the Sage will be by far the easiest to descale with it's semi automation of the procedure and extremely easy access to the boiler drain taps which drain straight into the drip tray.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm loving the Verona. I'm fairly newish to the scene so have only owned a Gaggia Classic and a Fracino HX machine and the Verona, is so so much better.

The warm up time is fantastic, smaller boiler than the Fracino, it's up to temp in about 10 mins. The steam boiler is even quicker, and is controllable. I make a drink and then turn the steam boiler off.

To be honest, the Sage has some great features but to me, the Verona is beautiful looking and looks like a Proper espresso machine. The Sage looks plastic.

Whatever machine you get, you won't be disappointed, as long as it's the Verona. ???


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Of the 2 machines the Sage will be by far the easiest to descale with it's semi automation of the procedure and extremely easy access to the boiler drain taps which drain straight into the drip tray.


The Verona has taps underneath also Charlie, a DavecUK feature.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> The Verona has taps underneath also Charlie, a DavecUK feature.


The ones on the Sage aren't underneath, they're behind a rubber cap low down on the right hand side of the machine, you simply pop the rubber cap off, and then open the taps using s small flat blade screwdriver and they drain straight into the drip tray with zero mess or need to move the machine, and then there is the automated bit which means all you have to do is empty the drip tray and refill the machine when it has paused at the appropriate moments.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah but the Verona does have taps also, so it's not as hard a job as the dual boiler descale used to be. It's been made so that descaling is much less faff than it used to be.

Maybe not as easy as the Sage but you can't discount the Verona because of this.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Let the man enjoy his new machine


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha you tell him Mrboots!!!!

:-D


----------



## popeye (Feb 10, 2014)

I second mrboots post, enjoy m8

thanks for all the contributions, I'm not hijacking the thread it's was not meant to be a which machine is better question, both machines seem to be serving their respective owners well and in the a absence of any negative comments or ownership issues with the machines it will not be a factor in my final decision.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice machine. It's what I would have bought when I was looking for a new machine a year ago. Stock and delivery issues steered me to the ECM which I eventually bought.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Cheers lads. I'm loving it, so much more economical than the Fracino Classic.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> Yeah but the Verona does have taps also, so it's not as hard a job as the dual boiler descale used to be. It's been made so that descaling is much less faff than it used to be.
> 
> Maybe not as easy as the Sage but you can't discount the Verona because of this.


I'm not knocking the Verona in any way, at one time it was my dream upgrade machine, I'd never be able to plumb in a GS3 here so wouldn't be able to fully utilise it's pre infusion so now the dream would be one the Vesuvius machines and a lever of some description as well. I'm still looking around for a Gaggia Achille to accompany the Sage on the bench, and my grinder is now sorted for a very long time.


----------

